# Rotator Cuff



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

In a couple of weeks I am having rotator cuff surgery. My left arm will be in a sling for about 6 weeks. Fortunately I am right handed. I asked my doc if I should knit. He said the really important thing was not to lift or pull anything heavier than about 3 pounds. Has anyone else been in this situation? What effect did it have on your ability to knit? I am new to the craft and really enjoy it. I would hate to have to go six weeks without knitting. I have several light weight things I want to knit such as mittens, socks, a scarf. I am an English knitter so that won't be an issue. Everyone here is so encouraging and helpful. Thanks.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I had this surgery 2 years ago.
My surgeon said no movement what so ever for that 6 weeks.
Then went through PT, and then I could knit and crochet again.
It is the actual movement of the arm as well as the weight restrictions to consider.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am supposing everyone is a little different. I have a rotator cuff injury of my right shoulder. I was alright as long as I make sure I keep my elbow down against my body. Any motion lifting it up can be a problem.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

There is a device for helping people who have impaired arm/hand function. Its on this website:

http://knittingaid.com/


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Does your Dr. have any advise about specifically knitting?


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

When I mentioned knitting he said the really important consideration was not to lift or pull anything more than 2 or 3 pounds. I will ask about it the day I have my surgery.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

I had this done last year and i was told to have no movement in the shoulder for 6 weeks except for the mandatory daily exercise which unfortunately for me did not include knitting! I also found that sleeping in a chair for thefirst couple of weeks was more comfortable than lying down.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ugh, I did have a rotator cuff injury and omg was it ever painful. I wish you luck and would absolutely follow doc's orders. Not worth having to do it again or extend your healing time. Best wishes. Your needles will be waiting for you when you recover :0)


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

On the pamphlet they gave me to prepare me for surgery, ie what to do/not do the night before and what to expect after, it was suggested to sleep in a recliner. Fortunately, I have one.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have heard some with simular arm/ surgery problems....especially if you knit English style..
Simply put the left needle under your left arm. NO movement by left arm and your right hand arm does all the work..but I would certainly run this past your doctor first.

Hugs and God Bless during your surgery and recovery,

Camilla


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I had my right shoulder done two years in a row. There are different degrees of repair. Sometimes you read about athletes being back out training after just a few weeks. They cannot have had a total repair. For me, physical therapy started just two days after surgery. It was all passive for a good while. Somebody else moved my arm for me. Although I did not cheat and lift anything, my right hand wanted to sneak out and do things. 

My repair failed, so it was repeated. I don't know if it was my fault or nobody's fault, but it hasn't been fun. You will sleep better in a recliner. Follow the doctor's instructions and do your therapy faithfully. I'd say your shoulder will let you know if the knitting is harming you. Best wishes and take good care of yourself.


----------



## kandee (May 24, 2011)

I had back to back rotator cuff surgeries, and about the only thing I could do was knit. I made two cable knit cardigans and many baby sweaters. Only way I kept my sanity!


----------



## SassyGirl (Mar 28, 2011)

I have had rotator cuff surgery 3 times. After a few days you will be able to knit as long as you don't twist the shoulder. Good luck to you


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow!, Six weeks in a sling! How old is your doctor? Unless you have other complications that will impact the surgery, it sounds as though he must be either really old-fashioned or is not staying current with post treatment. 

After my carpel tunnel day-op surgery at Duke, I was sent home with a bandaid and instructions to carry on as ususal except for the ban on lifting things over six pounds. That night I played my dulcimer and knitted the next day. The incision is all of three-quarters of an inch long.

And I am not the only person I know about. I have been told similar stories from others. Especially dulcimer players who when playing bend the inside wrist of the right hand, exactly where my surgery was.

Good Luck. I suppose you can simply use your own judgment about when to restart activities. Just watch out for opening the lids on jars. LOL

Shirley Ray


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

Apologies, apologies. You said rotator cuff, but I had a senior moment and saw carpel tunnel. Just ignore my posting. At 80, the mind can play all kinds of tricks, and mind loves to do it.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I haven't had the surgery, but do have rotator problems with both shoulders. I find it helps tremendously to keep a soft pillow between my arms and body--to knit and even sleep--when the pain is bad.

Good luck with your surgery. Speedy recovery and quick return to knitting!!


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

I injured my left arm and one of the surgeries was rotator cuff. I am a lefty!One of the first questions to the Dr. was when to knit ,he didn't have a problem with it. I was knitting as soon as possible. Thats when I started knitting right handed. I could keep my left arm still.That said I would most certainly follow your Dr. instructions. It is not enough fun to have the surgery done once to have to do it again. As painful as it is to not knit for any length of time...six weeks is not forever. Possibly depending on your progress he might let you knit sooner. Hang in there this too shall pass. Take your pain pills and do your exercises so that you can do beautiful knitting when released.


----------



## Barbaraknits (May 12, 2011)

Hi, I have lot of experience in this area, after 4 surgeries I finally had my shoulder replaced. Aside from the first few days I knit through all of them. Just don't over do. Good luck with the surgery.
B


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I'd follow the doctor's instructions to the letter, even if they do seem a little old-fashioned. That way if, God forbid, the surgery has to be repeated you'll know it isn't anything YOU did.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I had mine done in August and the main question I ask him before the surgery is can I knit and crochet afterward. (he just looked at me). But he did say that as long as I was moving my wrist only and not my shoulder. Well that was enought for me. I was suppose to have the sling on for six weeks, but it drove me crazy and I found myself taking it off. I still did the exercises he told me to, put a pillow where the sling was to be when I could (the sling kept your arm quite a way from your body). When I went back for my six week checkup and to have therapy set up, he ask how things were going and I showed him I could lift my arm, etc. He said he did not know what I did, but that I did not need any therapy (which made me very happy) He also told me that it take a year to a year and a half to heal. I still have pain, but not like before; and some days not at all. I am 67 years old, but I was determined that I was going to knit. I did find that I did not do it for a great lengthof time. Just do what your doctor says, but you will be able to see how things are going. Everyone is different, so do not do anything to hurt it. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## dperkins (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes I had rotater cuff surger and crocheted the whole time I as recovering. I started the day after my surgery and my shoulder is better than ever. It hurt sometimes, but you do get to have some pain killers. Also I wrather deal with the pain than not knit or chrochet.

Good luck.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I was to use the sling for six weeks also when I had mine done in August. It is not your usual sling. These are high teck slings, with a pillow like thing that holds your arm away from the body, and all kinds of things stuck on it. It is some contraption; someone spent a lot of time and designing to make this thing that drives you crazy...could be why I kept taking mine off.


----------



## barbkm (Apr 18, 2011)

Had this surgery last year. It is not fun, and you will not be able to knit, probably not even want to, but follow docs orders and do p t as prescribed. I am 100% fine now (81 years old). I did learn to sleep on my back, propped up with pillows. Knitting now with no pain.


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

you could have a marathon knitting session before you have it done, and spend the recovery time making them up!


----------



## karlen (Apr 22, 2011)

Bring your knitting to the doctor's office to show exactly what is involved. Then the doc can make an informed decision.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I had rotator cuff surgery on my right shoulder (I'm right handed) last August and was in a sling for 8 weeks because they also repaired a torn biceps muscle. I asked my doctor if I could knit after about a week of going crazy with nothing to do. He said as long as I didn't lift or pull or carry anything, yes. I tried knitting and it was very difficult, so I got out my crochet hook and found that was do-able. I learned to do filet crochet during the next few weeks and finished quite a few large projects - sanity returned!

I knit the throw method which means my right arm does most of the movement. When I crochet I hold my hook like a pencil and there is very little movement in my arm. Since you are having surgery on your left arm and are right handed you might find knitting easier for you (unless you knit continental, or "pick" style). I'll be praying for you.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

My surgery was in August too (2010) and I had a simple sling with an extra band that went from the elbow part of the sling around to the bottom of the wrist part to hold it close to my body. I'll probably have my other shoulder done soon and I sure hope they don't change slings on me. Sounds terribly uncomfortable, but I hope you're doing well now.
Tallie



mjoan44 said:


> I was to use the sling for six weeks also when I had mine done in August. It is not your usual sling. These are high teck slings, with a pillow like thing that holds your arm away from the body, and all kinds of things stuck on it. It is some contraption; someone spent a lot of time and designing to make this thing that drives you crazy...could be why I kept taking mine off.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

sorry cant offer advice but i wish you well with your surgery and can quite understand your dilema!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My daughter had bursa and bone shaved and bone spurs removed 3 weeks ago. She was originally told that she would be in sling for 6 weeks, keep elbow close to waist, no lifting and sleep in sitting position. Because the tendon was not cut, she was able to remove sling at her discretion. She did keep arm propped on pillows when sitting. She is now in therapy and it is consisting mainly of icing this week. Nothing active for awhile. Not lifting anything is the main thing. Do take your pain pills on time - and - if it hurts, stop. Otherwise, it doesn't sound like the Dr. has a problem with you knitting.


----------



## Ann Zuk (May 7, 2011)

I've had Rotator Cuff surgery on both shoulders (at different times) and I did not knit or crochet at all for a couple of weeks. You will find you will be doing exercises and will not have to be in the sling the entire 6 weeks. I feel fine now but watch that you don't strain the shoulder again. Ann
Best of luck!


----------



## marlene89434 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm almost 8 weeks out from my second rotator cuff surgery. Whether you're able to knit will depend on the size and length of your needles and the weight of your project. If your doctor places your arm in a sling with a pillow attached (most do), you may have to wait until the pillow part is removed (about 2 - 3 weeks) before it will be comfortable to knit. I do have a couple of suggestions for wardrobe during your recovery period -- looser pants with elastic waistbands and tops that button up the front or looser knit tops that you can pull over your head. Once you're out of the sling, life becomes much easier. Good luck with your surgery and recovery. Do all the physical therapy and exercises at home. They won't be comfortable but the more you work through them, the easier they'll be. Those of us who have been through it are here for moral support. ;-)


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

My mother and I both had shoulder surgery, hers for torn rotator cuff and mine for a calcium deposit in the shoulder joint. We both got our injuries from knitting! She was making vests and I was making strawberry hats both by the dozens. So we didn't knit for some time after surgery because we didn't want a recurrence of the injuries. Otherwise recovery was less than six weeks and the sling thing was only about two weeks.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

The pain medication sometimes impairs mental abilities and may cause sleepiness. Either might affect your ability to knit or even read for a few days post-op. The best advise, however, is follow your surgeon's orders to the letter, take your meds, and do your physical therapy religiously. If you do, your odds are good for a more complete recovery. Another name for PT is pain and torture but we need to do our part as patients. Good luck!


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I have had a torn rotator cuff in both my shoulders (at different times.) My doctor gave me 3 options:

1. Surgery + rehab = back to normal in about a year.
2. Skip surgery, do rehab = back to normal in about a year.
3. Skip both, go home and if it hurts, don't do it = back to normal in about a year.

Needless to say, I took option #3 and both shoulders are perfectly fine now, and have been for years!

Best of luck!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> In a couple of weeks I am having rotator cuff surgery. My left arm will be in a sling for about 6 weeks. Fortunately I am right handed. I asked my doc if I should knit. He said the really important thing was not to lift or pull anything heavier than about 3 pounds. Has anyone else been in this situation? What effect did it have on your ability to knit? I am new to the craft and really enjoy it. I would hate to have to go six weeks without knitting. I have several light weight things I want to knit such as mittens, socks, a scarf. I am an English knitter so that won't be an issue. Everyone here is so encouraging and helpful. Thanks.


I had bone spur surgery on my left shoulder & believe me when I tell you, you won't want to do anything with your arm, hands, fingers for a few weeks. What I did was surf the internet & found lots & lots of patterns that I like & built up my library. Good luck!


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

David, Both my husband & son had rotator cuff surgery. The only movement they had was at therapy, so looks like it's 6 wks of no knitting for you. Best of Luck, Mamie


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

Check with a physio or physical therapist (depending on where you are from!) They will give you best advice As one retired and an avid knitter you should be able to knit with elbows in, you may support the elbow with a pillow - movement at shoulder joint when knitting should be minimal Post surgery pain, or lack of it, will dictate what you can do and knitting should always be a pleasure! Good luck but do as your therapist tells you!! will speed your recovery


----------



## knitting goddess 2 (Feb 13, 2011)

You might try using very long needles (14 inch) and then putting the right needle under your right armpit. This will help to keep your left arm in a still position, and your right hand will do all the movement. This is how I knit naturally and I often get little jokes about Pitting instead of knitting. Best of luck on your surgery.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

That's ok. My doc is young and Asian American. My impression is that he is very competent.


----------



## Jamie (Mar 10, 2011)

You might ask to see an Occupational Therapist who will be able to help you adapt what you are doing so as not to perform contraindicated movements. You most certainly should be able to knit, even in a sling.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am doing great, just did not like that sling.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

mjoan44 said:


> I am doing great, just did not like that sling.


I agree. I think the sling was worse than the post surgery pain, but, it is a necessary evil.


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

I had rotator cuff surgery on my left shoulder.I had to keep my arm in a sling for 6 weeks also.I am left handed,but taught myself to print with my right hand so I could do crossword puzzles.I did not knit,but at that time I didn't know how to knit continental an portuquese style.


----------



## pulleybone (May 9, 2011)

Good luck with your surgery. My brother had this surgery and did great. I pray God will give you fast healing.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

David- My torn rotator cuff caused frozen shoulder syndrome which is very painful by itself. I had to have therapy,then a "manipulation" (where the doctor breaks all the adhesions in the socket by sheer force-luckily under general anesthesia!!), followed by more therapy! All this before the actual cuff surgery and more pt!!From original injury to final recovery was about 18 months. My advice: save the pain meds for therapy days. Take it 30 minutes before to help get you thru your torture sessions. You won't be as tense or resist the range of motion part of treatment as much.Plus do all your exercises at home like you're told. You'll be knitting before you know it. Best of luck!


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to endure such an ordeal. Thanks for your advice about the meds.


----------



## pleclerc (Jan 17, 2011)

HI, I know exactly how you feel. I had rotator cuff surgery two years and the most important thing is to is to totally rest your arm and shoulder for 2-3 weeks. You'll be in a sling and have enough problems bathing and getting dressed. My physical therapy daughter would NOT let me knit or crochet or do anything for 3 weeks. Remember the song, the "X bone is connected to the X bone"?- you can strain and/or aggravate up to the shoulder. You'll be compensating for normal use and don't want to strain anything. Yes, it's frustrating, but well worth the complete rest to regain future normal use. Why not read some nice knitting books/magazines and stock up on ideas for new projects. Visit with friends and enjoy some downtime. You'll be busy enough with outpatient and home physical therapy as your new #1 priority. PS, I painted my living room and ceiling 7 months after surgery because I was diligent in doing the physical therapy even though it wasn't easy. Success is 50% Surgeon and 50% patient!! You'll have plenty of time to knit again in the future - worth skipping it for a few months post surgery. Good Luck. Pat ([email protected])


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in pt now after shoulder repair much more intence than the rotor cuff, more pt.! on last two weeks.! had surgery, doc removed the sling in 4 days, started pt the next week. His patients are far ahead in their recovery.I too slept in reliner for a week. 1st time(with the rotor cuff) i slept all of first day, but knitted next day. this time i slept about 2 hours then started knitting.in the round you don't move the hands and arm so much. But it's not a good idea to talk to people before a surgery, because all surgeries, doctors and patients are different. It's like all the stories you hear when your preggers?
best advice i can give you is listen to your body, it will talk to you, and let you know what to do or not. I used to work in pt dept. at fort eutis, army,i'm 72 now, and i can't begin to tell you how things have changed. good luck my dear prayers for healing good and soon!


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

I too had rotator surgery two years ago. What a success. I say follow the doctors orders and be faithful to your therapy. My doc had me do PT for a few weeks before the surgery - he feels that is one of the reasons I recovered so well. I can't remember when I got back to knitting; but it probably was a while, because of the surgery and the fact that back then we did not have central air and I didn't knit much in the real heat of summer.


----------



## SherryZ (May 13, 2011)

:-D  Just a few smilies, To make your surgery not fun but will do a good "job" to get you back at those needles 
SherryZ


----------



## VictoriaH37 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

